# Simplex Two Foot Gauge critter in 7/8ths scale



## 78ths (Mar 22, 2009)

Not sure if this would be better in the european category where I placed it or in scratchbuilding and kitbashing. 
This little loco is a Simplex locomotive. 20/26 horsepower. There is builder info on the actual locomotive here:  Simplex Locomotives.  
This locomotive was built by Simon of Model Earth Productions. (Simon built most of masters for the castings for Outline Models when 
they were in production). Sadly when the original Simon sent me arrived the postal service has accidentally used the box as a football 
and the loco arrived very damaged. It was a real shame as the original locomotive was a work of art. Well the silver lining was the opportunity to rebuild the loco from the bare chassis up and make it my own and unique. The only parts of the original 
that remained untouched is a portion of the cab and the wood siding to the cab. 


The wheelbase is very similar to the aristocraft long block although this one is a custom chassis and chain driven. 
The power comes from a trailing RC battery car that can be switched between critters. I will let the pictures do the 
rest of the talking.  Most of the body is styrene and white metal / resin castings. The core chassis is metal. 
The figure was custom made from scratch to suit the engine.


----------



## 78ths (Mar 22, 2009)

I forgot to mention the scale is 7/8ths (1:13.7) and it runs on G gauge track.


----------



## 78ths (Mar 22, 2009)

Last couple of photos. 
Cheers Ferd


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Superb modelling and totally convincing! Many of us over here are familiar with 7/8th scale - there are a few moving that way in the USA as well, if the posters on this forum are anything to go by.

The sister scale of Gn15 is also gaining momentum, with almost the same sccale running on 32mm/0 gauge track to replicate the 15" trains that were seen not only around depots and military installations, but also around the larger estates of Edwardian England.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez that thing is absolutely stunning! I just want to reach into the screen and pull off the rad cap to check the water! 
Thanks for posting the pictures Ferd. 

Keith


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Man o man, very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Re the Gn15 reference: Somewhere I got the notion (from that English site?) that Gn15 is HO track. I also understood that 1:32 scale + HO ga = Gn15. Could you clarify for me, please?

Thanks,

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

A very, very nice job! Is that radiator scratch-built?

Les


----------



## 78ths (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi everyone 
thanks for all the comments. 


Les 
Yes the radiator was built by Simon Harris a very talented builder. I aquired the white metal casting from him.
I have built similar ones myself using bolts for the fins To get the bolts fitting closer together I've ground two sides flat. 


GN15 =  1/24 and 1/22.5 scale representing 15" railroads using HO gauge track. Peco does have a line of  ON30 track with 
larger ties that are still HO gauge although I would think hand laid is the route to go.  For me its still too small as they say size matters. 
Isn't it the boys with biggest toys win? or was that most toys!! hmm...   


 
cheers Ferd


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work!! 

I like Simplexes and have debated about the SM32 kit from IP..... 

http://www.ipengineering.co.uk/page42.html


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Ferd,

Thanks for the tip on the radiator, and the correction on the Gn15.

I'm not sure about 'biggest', but I'm certain I want to stay away from HO scale. I'm intending on building an .808" ga (S ga) tramway for the mine I have in my head, to go with the Fn3 SL.

Les


----------

